# hydraulic pattern change



## mud runner (Nov 6, 2008)

Hello

New to the forum, I currently run a kubota KX91-3 we mainly do sewer and water. I have been running the machine in the backhoe pattern and this is what I am very familiar with. The kubota and most mini ex's have a 
TPSS twin pattern selection system. Now for my question how hard is it to convert to the other(excavator) hydraulic pattern. I tried it today and let me tell you it was amatuer night. If any one has done it I would be curious to see how it went. I start a new contract next month running a hitachi 200 and I'm feeling a little nervous about a bigger machine and a different pattern to deal with all at once. I have 3000 plus hours on a mini.


----------



## Ironman (Oct 16, 2008)

mud runner said:


> Hello
> 
> New to the forum, I currently run a kubota KX91-3 we mainly do sewer and water. I have been running the machine in the backhoe pattern and this is what I am very familiar with. The kubota and most mini ex's have a
> TPSS twin pattern selection system. Now for my question how hard is it to convert to the other(excavator) hydraulic pattern. I tried it today and let me tell you it was amatuer night. If any one has done it I would be curious to see how it went. I start a new contract next month running a hitachi 200 and I'm feeling a little nervous about a bigger machine and a different pattern to deal with all at once. I have 3000 plus hours on a mini.


 
Seat time, once you run it this way a while you'll get used to it. But it will be hard to go back to the old way. I own both an excavator & rubbertire hoe , the first few buckets are a toss up if i've been running one for a while.


----------

